# what age do you tattoo your ND babies



## megancolleend (Jan 18, 2012)

The little ears are so small. How long do you wait?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

If I plan on selling. I'll tattoo them at about 8 weeks old or around weaning time. If I plan on keeping them...sometimes i'll do it at weaning or wait awhile. I like to try and get it done by the time they're yearlings if they're keeper animals.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I'm going to be tattooing my kids by the time they are 7-9 weeks old depending on the kid.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We tattoo our kids when they are a week to two weeks old. They are much easier to hold when they are younger


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

we tatoo around 8 weeks, the 2 doelings we kept this year wer maybe 12-14 weeks.....


----------



## Tinyhoovesontheheart (Mar 18, 2011)

Lost Prairie What size tattoo gun do you use? I will be purchasing mine very soon and i was thinking i would tattoo all my kids the same time I dehorn them. I know 3/8 is way to big do you use the 5/16?


----------



## megancolleend (Jan 18, 2012)

I just bought the 300 from Caprine Supply. So its pretty small.


----------

